# Inflatable Movie Screen Outdoor Cinema for Rent - Pensacola Area



## RentInflatableFun (Jul 12, 2009)

Visit our website for more information www.rentinflatablefun.com . Screens are 16 ft by 9 ft and the JUMBO 20 ft by 11.5 ft. Make any party or event better add an Inflatable BIG Screen- reserve early to block out your date.


----------

